# All hail the Dark Lord (SatanCon)



## Gypsybones (Nov 22, 2021)

Whos thinking about/going to the first ever SatanCon?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 23, 2021)

goddammit, why does all the cool stuff have to happen while i'm still in texas?

edit: more info for those interested:

https://thesatanictemple.com/pages/tst-satancon


----------



## Tony G (Nov 23, 2021)

Gypsybones said:


> Whos thinking about/going to the first ever SatanCon?
> View attachment 67128


Damn whys it have to be in the desert


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 25, 2021)

"The Satanic Temple will be hosting “SatanCon” from February 11-13, 2022. The three-day event will take place in Scottsdale, Arizona.
The Satanic Temple recently sued Scottsdale, AZ, for refusing to allow the organization the opportunity to deliver an invocation before its city council meetings. Even though the city had never rejected anyone else’s request, and both Scottsdale Mayor Jim Lane and Councilwoman Suzanne Klapp celebrated their efforts to prevent The Satanic Temple from delivering an invocation, the 8th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that the city did not engage in unlawful discrimination.

The event will be dedicated to Mayor Lane and Councilwoman Klapp who took pride in depriving The Satanic Temple of their civil liberties by refusing to allow one TST member the opportunity to utter a brief, solemn message. Hundreds of Satanists will now be descending on Scottsdale for an entire weekend. Lane and Klapp will look even worse when residents discover how charitable TST members are.
SatanCon will include talks and presentations that discuss the various campaigns championed by The Satanic Temple. These include efforts to protect members’ reproductive rights, fight psychiatric abuse, protect children from abuse in schools, promote addiction recovery, and proliferate the Temple’s after-school club. There will be vendors and entertainment as well, including a keynote presentation by Lucien Greaves." 
~From the TST website


----------



## MetalBryan (Nov 25, 2021)

It's an interesting story. I had a little time to read about it and I guess the two politicians that opposed it are out of office now, but the former mayor was pretty cool about it in their public reaction to the news. I've got a friend in Scottsdale so I might go visit, but I hope some activists attend. If they can get the ACLU involved and some news media, I think it could be good for religious liberties. 

Full disclosure I'm invested in 1st amendment advocacy but without having attended any Satanic Temple events. I'm hoping they take the opportunity to remake the smug-goth image into something more universal.


----------



## IncredibleZebra (Dec 15, 2021)

I would like to come to this, I'll be traveling in a skooli; this would my first ever trip. Are there any places out there I could park for a longer term as, I would like to stay longer and explore there area after the 3 days. Any info or advice would be fantastic. 

On a side note: I'll be traveling from TX so if there anyone who would like to go for a ride. I can pick you up along the way. I have a larger dog and a futon. After the event you would have to figure other plans for what you would do.

Praise Satan; Your local Gypse Cannabis Goblin Witch.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 12, 2022)

Man, this event needs some black metal artists to perform. I'd love to attend this.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 19, 2022)

Gypsybones said:


> "The Satanic Temple will be hosting “SatanCon” from February 11-13, 2022. The three-day event will take place in Scottsdale, Arizona.
> The Satanic Temple recently sued Scottsdale, AZ, for refusing to allow the organization the opportunity to deliver an invocation before its city council meetings. Even though the city had never rejected anyone else’s request, and both Scottsdale Mayor Jim Lane and Councilwoman Suzanne Klapp celebrated their efforts to prevent The Satanic Temple from delivering an invocation, the 8th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that the city did not engage in unlawful discrimination.
> 
> The event will be dedicated to Mayor Lane and Councilwoman Klapp who took pride in depriving The Satanic Temple of their civil liberties by refusing to allow one TST member the opportunity to utter a brief, solemn message. Hundreds of Satanists will now be descending on Scottsdale for an entire weekend. Lane and Klapp will look even worse when residents discover how charitable TST members are.
> ...



Lmfao, those rich ass white retired people were probably dropping like flies from cardiac arrest, just at the thought there was a Satanic Temple in their town 🤣🤣🤣 eff 'em!

I'm more of a patchwork Pagan, but the Old God is right up there with the rest of them. I would love to attend this.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 19, 2022)

IncredibleZebra said:


> I would like to come to this, I'll be traveling in a skooli; this would my first ever trip. Are there any places out there I could park for a longer term as, I would like to stay longer and explore there area after the 3 days. Any info or advice would be fantastic.
> 
> On a side note: I'll be traveling from TX so if there anyone who would like to go for a ride. I can pick you up along the way. I have a larger dog and a futon. After the event you would have to figure other plans for what you would do.
> 
> Praise Satan; Your local Gypse Cannabis Goblin Witch.



It's Phoenix...any large parking lot (outside metro Scottsdale and Tempe) you can hang for a bit. Other than that, north on the AZ hwy 87 out of town has BLM camping for dayz. Thats probably the closest place to this event. Also heading up by Lake Roosevelt on the...88? I think. Tons of camping. 

PHX is a large urban sprawl, but its surrounded by tons of awesome Sonoran desert, just takes forever to get back into town.


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 19, 2022)

this reminds me of that black mass festival that was supposedly happening in sweden with impaled nazarene


----------



## Lichenthropy (Dec 20, 2022)

Satanists r kinda fuckn weird! I remember sum white church of satan fucks running around the water protests n north dakota (u fuckn know) a few years back talking about capturing n storing energies built up by the emotions generated by angry natives to take home n store n use for rituals n magic n shit. White ppl r always figuring out ways to exploit poc struggles for their own means to ends. Power belong to those at the bottom aimed at their horizons, not for those who target the stars above!


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 20, 2022)

Lichenthropy said:


> Satanists r kinda fuckn weird! I remember sum white church of satan fucks running around the water protests n north dakota (u fuckn know) a few years back talking about capturing n storing energies built up by the emotions generated by angry natives to take home n store n use for rituals n magic n shit. White ppl r always figuring out ways to exploit poc struggles for their own means to ends. Power belong to those at the bottom aimed at their horizons, not for those who target the stars above!



While I agree with much of the last part of your post, not all Satanic Temple followers are white, and thats one hell of a generalization to throw out there. Also, kinda derailing the thread with a topic that has many other threads dedicated to it.


----------



## Lichenthropy (Dec 20, 2022)

Coywolf said:


> While I agree with much of the last part of your post, not all Satanic Temple followers are white, and thats one hell of a generalization to throw out there. Also, kinda derailing the thread with a topic that has many other threads dedicated to


Thankfully not all satanic temple folk r whyt, for sure, but not all yt satanists have oppressed ppl in mind in their dissent. I also didn't say all satanists r yt ppl, but my experience has shown me that all non-whyt satanists r influenced by white satanism ie coz poc cultures negative influences do not stem from a devil but from actions caused by sumthing neutral corrupted by a negativity.
Also I'm ok with derailing this satanic topic coz Satan has always been the white mans problem, not us colored folk coz we always been associated with the devil for strictly being who we are: which is sumthing the church of satan backs n advocates.


----------



## laughingman (Dec 20, 2022)

This is fantastic I hope anyone who goes has a wonderful time. Though all admit the first thing that this reminded me of is The Iron Druid series by Kevin Hearn. The main charictar lives in AZ and Scottsdale specifically is were all the local witches live. Funny coincidence.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 20, 2022)

Lichenthropy said:


> Also I'm ok with derailing this satanic topic



I'm not. If you would like to create a separate thread about your take on Satanism, its roots, or anything related to its history, feel free to do so in the Politics and Anarchism section of the forum. This thread is specifically about this event.


----------

